# Now This is Chrome



## XFlash (Nov 2, 2006)

Just received this light recently, and since a picture is worth a thousand words, attached are a couple thousand. This light is a wonderful flood light that fills your path with light, no need to go side to side it just lights up everything in front of you. The lowest setting (it has 5 levels with its high voltage nFlex driver) is plenty for normal walking. The highest setting is aw inspiring configured at 1000mA max output. (the levels are 30mA, 140mA, 280mA, 490mA, 970mA respectfully). I thank Freddy for another wonderful creation and a new favorite light.


----------



## Concept (Nov 3, 2006)

Looks sweet. I am yet to buy a "Big" light but I have been looking at the multiple Lux Lights. My Biggest LED light is an L2 which is good but I am still looking for something more. Again sweet light, enjoy.


----------



## Anglepoise (Nov 3, 2006)

Looks like a super combination of elements brought together in a nice chrome package.
Question. 
How do you like the switch that I presume is now a 'momentary contact' and does not audio ably 'click' ? Is it easy to keep track of the presses versus clicks required when programing the nFlex?


----------



## XFlash (Nov 3, 2006)

You assume correctly it is now a 'momentary contact' and does not audioably 'click'.
I have not reprogramed it, only used it, so can not say, but is easy to operate and no problem there. I have several light with this style switch and they operate silently and dependably.
Thanks





Anglepoise said:


> Looks like a super combination of elements brought together in a nice chrome package.
> Question.
> How do you like the switch that I presume is now a 'momentary contact' and does not audio ably 'click' ? Is it easy to keep track of the presses versus clicks required when programing the nFlex?


----------



## Pumaman (Nov 3, 2006)

Anglepoise said:


> Looks like a super combination of elements brought together in a nice chrome package.
> Question.
> How do you like the switch that I presume is now a 'momentary contact' and does not audio ably 'click' ? Is it easy to keep track of the presses versus clicks required when programing the nFlex?


 
the nflex is a little tricky at first, but you get the hang of it. I have one of these chrome mods from FM in a 700L flavor. love it.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 3, 2006)

Very nice pictures Tim! :goodjob:


----------



## Long John (Nov 4, 2006)

:wow: What a nice beauty  And bright too :twothumbs

Congratulations :rock:


Very best regards

______
Tom:wave:


----------

